# History of Speedcubes



## kprox1994 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello all,

I have been away from the cubing world for a while now, and was really active between 2009-2012. During that time I remember seeing the speedcubes change quite a bit, going from Types A-F to the takeover of Dayan cubes. I have been wondering how many cubers today really know about the cubes that were available prior, or if they just go straight to a Weilong or Zhanchi without thinking about it. I remember spending hours watching cube comparison and review videos until I settled on a Ghosthand and a Type C.

anyway, I am interested in doing a docu-series about the history of speedcubing starting with the 3x3, but there is not much info out there that is easy to find about the companies themselves, there is a little info about the Alpha cubes on the wiki but not too much else. I would like to construct a timeline of cube releases as well to be able to show just how much the quality of cubes has improved, but I will need some help (mostly from older cubers).

Questions I have

When did Rubik's first start selling DIY Speedcubes?
When was the old Type A released and other prominent cubes?
What cubes do you think are prominent in the History of Speedcubing?
Where did the letter naming scheme come from?
Are the company that made the Type C and Wit-Eden related? I have sometimes heard their cubes called type C's.
What about YJ and Moyu? I have sometimes seen cubes labled as YJ Moyu, so is the company that made the Type D's (which I heard weren't very good) the same company that has made the wonderful cubes such as the Weilong?
Is there anything else you think I should include?

Also, I will need video footage of cubes for the documentary, showcasing their abilities. I don't want to use someone's footage without their permisson, nor do I want to spend the money on going and buying such old cubes, so anyone has footage of them using these cubes or could shoot some if they still own the cube to put in my video that would be great.

*Cubes I think are prominent*
Rubiks DIY
A I
C I
D I
F I
Cube4you
F II
A V
Guhong
Zhanchi
Weilong

Finally, I want this series to be very high-quality which is why I am doing so much research, I will try to update this post regularly with more information.

Thanks all!


----------



## Jont828 (Jun 19, 2014)

Well, for YJ/Moyu, they're separate companies and Moyu uses YJ's factories to make cubes. YJ also manufactures/designs their own cubes as well. That would explain why Moyu cubes are sometimes called YJ Moyu (like the WeiLong) and why YJ cubes aren't called YJ Moyu (like the YuLong). I heard this a while back, and I could be mistaken, but I hope this helps! 

Also, I think that the YJ YuLong could be included since some YouTubers like Paradox Cubing have said that they really liked it, but it's not as good as the WeiLong. Depending on how things go, the AoLong might also be a very prominent cube.

From what I've heard, the A I (or the first Alpha cube, I don't know much about those) and the GuHong were the most important speedcubes. I could be wrong, but the Alpha Cubes took the first step from Rubik's Brands to sppedcubing, and the GuHong ventured into more complex designs and shapes instead of basically changes and modifications in the Rubik's Brand.

I'd also be willing to submit footage, but I'm not that fast and all I have is a storebought, a Zhanchi, and a WeiLong. Good luck with your documentary!


----------



## DoctorPepper (Jun 19, 2014)

From what i heard, MOYU is like the premium brand of YJ


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 19, 2014)

Moyu cubes are the fastest ones available now. The Zhanchi is popular too, but moyu cubes are faster and don't pop.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info and input Jon, that is very interesting to hear. I also agree with the original type A and GuHong being the biggest gamechangers. And Dr. Pepper that's what I was reasoning as well.

PJK sorry but that really has nothing to do with the history of speedcubing, I know how the cubes turn. I'm interested in the evolution of the industry.


----------



## DoctorPepper (Jun 19, 2014)

I think if you talk about game changers, Shengshou has to be up there for changing the game for big cubes.


----------



## DoctorPepper (Jun 19, 2014)

And i think the Zhanchi and the Weilong should also be game changers


----------



## TankRed (Jun 19, 2014)

The Fangshi ShuangRen is definitely an important one. It was the first great cube to come out after the ZhanChi: it's the cube that started this enormous wave of new generation 3x3s


----------



## TankRed (Jun 19, 2014)

Anyway, I'm pretty sure that typeC and WitEden are related: in fact, at present typeC is a series by WitEden, and they produced the 3x3s C III, C IV WitLong, C V WitYou, C V WitYou v2, the mini4x4 and the WitFour 4x4, and the 2x2s WitTwo and WitTwo v2. I don't know much about the C I and the C II. On the wiki it says that they were produced by GuoBing... I don't know: maybe GuoBing and WitEden are the same thing or maybe Witeden bought the typeC series...?


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 19, 2014)

TankRed said:


> The Fangshi ShuangRen is definitely an important one. It was the first great cube to come out after the ZhanChi: it's the cube that started this enormous wave of new generation 3x3s



yup i agree with you


----------



## LarsN (Jun 19, 2014)

The Japanese Speedcubing Kit might be interesting in a historical perspective. It tried to appeal to users with an adjustable core and a fancy box and included screwdrivers. It was overpriced and mediocre though.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 19, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Moyu cubes are the fastest ones available now. The Zhanchi is popular too, but moyu cubes are faster and don't pop.



How does this have anything to do with the history of speedcubing...?
He didn't ask for a review of them.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 19, 2014)

ElectricDoodie said:


> How does this have anything to do with the history of speedcubing...?
> He didn't ask for a review of them.


Who he?


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 19, 2014)

Panshi is historically important too.


----------



## CubeMugger (Jun 19, 2014)

You should really Include the Fangshi Shuang Ren Series,they are really great cubes and alot of cubers say it surpasses the Zhanchi,which was one the top cube in its day.


----------



## QQW (Jun 19, 2014)

There is the v-cube and Guhong who changed the corners into an elongated design(but the Guhong added the creases) and there is the moyu Huanying that went back to short corners and edges(I have one), like a Type A-F.

Also the Dayan addition of torpedoes


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 19, 2014)

Anyone else remember the huge A V vs F II debate?

ShengShou unleashed a wide variety of puzzles (now a skewb I hear?), but their 3x3s never gained a ton of traction. That is, up until the ShengShou Aurora.
Maru tried making a comeback with the CX-3, modeled after a design by speedcuber/popular YouTube cuber cyoubx.
There's also the dawn of stickerless cubes and the controversial decisions by the WCA about their ban from competition.


----------



## kcl (Jun 19, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Anyone else remember the huge A V vs F II debate?
> 
> ShengShou unleashed a wide variety of puzzles (now a skewb I hear?), but their 3x3s never gained a ton of traction. That is, up until the ShengShou Aurora.
> Maru tried making a comeback with the CX-3, modeled after a design by speedcuber/popular YouTube cuber cyoubx.
> There's also the dawn of stickerless cubes and the controversial decisions by the WCA about their ban from competition.



wat
SS has a skewb now?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 19, 2014)

I wonder if anyone remembers when hybrid cubes were a thing

good luck using weilong edges with gans 3 corners and a cx3 core


----------



## TankRed (Jun 19, 2014)

Dayan GuHong: first cube with scooped corners
Dayan LunHui: first cube with torpedoes
WitEden typeC IV WitLong: first cube with dome interlocking system and first cube with hollow corners
Gan's Puzzle III: first cube with octopus core


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 19, 2014)

If you truly want a comprehensive history of 3x3 speedcubes, then I feel you should include the Hungarian Rubik's Studio 3x3 cubes. These were very popular in the early 2000s, and were used by many (most?) of the really fast speedcubers in 2003 and 2004. These were an early, widely available option that were far superior to the standard Rubik's cube from Seven Towns. They had to be worked in, and people spent lots of time developing their techniques for how best to prepare a Studio cube. Ton Dennenbroek was known as the Cube Doctor around this time, because he modded/worked in the Studio cubes very well and his cubes were used by Ron van Bruchem and others who were world class at the time.


----------



## Cm_Hu (Jun 19, 2014)

Jont828 said:


> Well, for YJ/Moyu, they're separate companies and Moyu uses YJ's factories to make cubes.


Actually, it's not that simple. Yonghuang Chen(陈永煌) owns both of these two brands. The story is more like he runs YJ for years, and YJ has become a successful toy factory(not only cubes). Yet, YJ was not a top brand in speedcubing world, so he wanted to change this situation. He hired a new designer focused on speedcube design and started to cooperate with some indie cube designer, then they produce new cubes using Moyu brand.
I'm pretty sure about these. xD


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for the input everyone, Chris' info is especially interesting and I will def include that, I also liked the point brought up about hybrids, as Erik's 7.08 was done with one. I will also make a point to mention the JSK and Fangshi as well as others mentioned. I was also thinking about the Edison and Joy cubes as they were a big deal a few years back. I'm going to start working out a rough script with what I will be covering in the video and will update the first post when that is done.


----------



## Mcblahflooper94 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey, sorry if this is a bit irrelevant, but I know CrazyBadCuber just came out with a video talking about a cubing "book" he plans on releasing. Maybe you could talk to him about a collaboration or something? Crazy's vid:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL-mPxUyil4&list=UUqrvm_E2QrXgdB8QsOmZ2hg


----------



## rybaby (Jun 22, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> If you truly want a comprehensive history of 3x3 speedcubes, then I feel you should include the Hungarian Rubik's Studio 3x3 cubes. These were very popular in the early 2000s, and were used by many (most?) of the really fast speedcubers in 2003 and 2004. These were an early, widely available option that were far superior to the standard Rubik's cube from Seven Towns. They had to be worked in, and people spent lots of time developing their techniques for how best to prepare a Studio cube. Ton Dennenbroek was known as the Cube Doctor around this time, because he modded/worked in the Studio cubes very well and his cubes were used by Ron van Bruchem and others who were world class at the time.



Although I am not old school at all, I remember reading an old website (probably from 10 ish years ago) on speedcubes that recommended the studio cube. What other options were available back then? And what did top guys like Macky use back around 2004-2005?


----------

